# Rikki Tikki Tavi! Real life cobra versus mongoose!



## News Bot (Sep 3, 2010)

This epic showdown between mammal and reptile sees an Indian grey mongoose taking on one of the world's most poisonous snakes - a king cobra. 

*Published On:* 02-Sep-10 07:49 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* * 

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## D3pro (Sep 3, 2010)

Must be another relative of Bear Grills.... lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 3, 2010)

ummm.... isn't that a spectacled cobra? I thought kings didn't have the distinct markings on the back?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 3, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> ummm.... isn't that a spectacled cobra? I thought kings didn't have the distinct markings on the back?


 
It is but the people that published the article didn't bother watching the video that clearly says "spectacled cobra".... haha


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah well, everyone's an expert!!!! That's definitely a Spectacled!!!!!


----------

